# Red Bull Stiffee FR welches Schaltauge?



## faju (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, habe einen Red Bull Stiffee FR Rahmen bekommen aber leider ohne Schaltauge. Könnte mit jemand sagen welches ich das bestellen muss. Gibt ja einige verschidene...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich, MfG


----------



## -MIK- (2. Dezember 2011)

Ruf an und bestell telefonisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. Dezember 2011)

faju schrieb:


> Hallo, habe einen Red Bull Stiffee FR Rahmen bekommen aber leider ohne Schaltauge. Könnte mit jemand sagen welches ich das bestellen muss. Gibt ja einige verschidene...
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich, MfG


 
Hallo faju,

die Artikelnummer vom Schaltauge lautet 561000 und es kostet 14,90 . Allerdings ist es nur noch in der Biketown erhältlich.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## faju (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke, Bikedown bedeutet also im Laden Bocholt?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. Dezember 2011)

faju schrieb:


> Danke, Bikedown bedeutet also im Laden Bocholt?


 

Ja, genau!


----------



## faju (5. Dezember 2011)

OK besten Dank!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (5. Dezember 2011)

faju schrieb:


> OK besten Dank!


 
Hallo faju,

wir müssen unsere Aussage korrigieren. Wir haben doch noch Schaltaugen im Versand. Ruf doch bitte bei uns an und bestell es telefonisch:0 28 71  27 55 55. Entschuldige das Missverständnis.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------

